# American Flag Outfit?



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

um google.....


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Go for the Canadian flag 

And greenthumb, He asks a forum for a reason... Have you googled American flag winter jacket into google? You get shit.

Some forum surfers may know.

As of I, I do not so sorry buddy. could only find this







but it looks like a sport jacket.


----------



## Duck Commander (Apr 2, 2008)

ConoR said:


> I was wondering where I could get an outfit with the design of an American Flag on it. I think I saw it before but the idea just popped into my head. Helpppp.



Like this?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

You sure wouldn't look like a douche if you wore this to keep your head warm:










No, sir. Not a douche at all...


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

LOL. I love some of these responses. :laugh:

But seriously. If anyone could help me find an outfit like that it would be great..


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone?
/your message is too shortblahblahblah.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

i saw a guy wearing one on the U.S. snowboarding paul mitchelle progression sesssion at copper mountain. that doesn't really help much though.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

Duck Commander said:


>



id wear that to keep me warm


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

wear the bikini or the girl? i'd take the girl without the bikini.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Nationalism is evil.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> *"When Fascism comes to America it will be wrapped in the flag and carrying a cross"*​


What do you mean "when?"


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

sedition said:


> What do you mean "when?"


You are an attorney are you not?:laugh:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

BRsnow said:


> You are an attorney are you not?:laugh:


Yes, but an anarchist first. The US fascists are _already_ here.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> *The face of Fascism in America
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that guys hands are rather large..


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

(Sedition, I Like the 3 piece image)

Maybe conor wants to be ironic?

conor, you could try the following:

Many small year round costume shops make their own costumes to rent out. The person making them should be skilled enough to make ANYTHING. They're often not busy much of the year, so prices should be MUCH better than you expect. I had something REAL wacky with intricate details custom made for $400 (wasn't for snowboarding) 

We sat down with a sketch pad then I picked out my fabrics and the woman did it in 4 days. If you want it waterproof, you could find a somewhat waterproof giant flag to use for material, or just use waterproofing after.

I would strongly consider some white fringe to flap about in the wind...


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

(O..O) said:


> Sedition, I Like the 3 piece image


Thanks. It's a Sedition original, titled "Downfalls of Man."


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.shop2wear.com/images/Biker-Leather-Jackets/Mens-Bomber-USA-Flag-Leather-Jacket-990.jpg

I can't imagine it's waterproof, but for that "Hanging around the American Legion Hall drinking Miller High Life" look you can't beat the classic USA bomber jacket. I can't find anything that looks snowboarding worthy though.

As a side note, I would totally rock an American flag onesie. Combine it with Bret Hart sunglasses and an American flag bandanna/headband with disheveled blond hair , and you're all set to Eurocarve (Or Freedomcarve) your way down that mountain as fast as you can, screaming "ON YOUR LEFT!" at people nowhere near you. Holy crap I want to be doing that so bad right now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

sedition said:


> Thanks. It's a Sedition original, titled "Downfalls of Man."


your welcome...

BTW, someone put me on to T shirt website recently, threadless.com - From what I gather, you can send in designs for a T shirt. If they print and add your shirt to their catolog, you get $2,000 (plus chance for other prizes) 

I'm going to send something in and see what happens...


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

SpringheelJack said:


> and you're all set to Eurocarve (Or Freedomcarve)


HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

YanTheMan said:


> Go for the Canadian flag
> 
> And greenthumb, He asks a forum for a reason... Have you googled American flag winter jacket into google? You get shit.
> 
> ...


I wear a small upside down Canadian flag on my backpack... Not cause I'm Canadian, but you know...


----------

